# Convict in a Malawi Tank



## shamootie (Dec 27, 2011)

*Will my juvenile Convict be ok in my Malawi Tank?*​
Yes15.56%No1161.11%It depends on general tank temperment?633.33%


----------



## shamootie (Dec 27, 2011)

So i know at this point thru researching that a Convict isnt a Malawi Cichlid. Will she be ok???


----------



## jkozolan (Jul 27, 2011)

I had a female convict (2 and half inches), she killed her mate after one spawning. I needed her tank for a quarantine tank and had to move her. I had no other spot to put her except my African tank. She seemed great for about a week. No aggression at all, everyone else just ignored her. One morning I found her dead, she looked beaten up. I feel bad about doing this to her.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I wouldn't put a convict, especially a juvenile with malawi cichlids. And I'm not just saying this, I have experience with this. Cichlids make enemies for life, so if you have all juveniles, the aggession will inevitably get worse.

When my male con was a juvenile, I had him in with a socolofi juvenile. The socolofi constantly harrased him. Then I had him in with a female kenyi cichlid. For a few months everything went fine, then when the kenyi matured, all **** broke out. The kenyi fought with the bigger male con whenever he was in her line of vision; she forced the bigger convict to take refuge inside of a flowerpot and not move.

Since I only have 2 tanks, I can't be too picky about where to put what fish. I have that female kenyi in a 40 breeder with a breeding pair of convicts. The convicts are more aggressive in taking the fight to the kenyi, but the kenyi holds her own. If anything, I'd think the female kenyi will eventually take out the cons when she decides that she had enough.

Even though convicts are tough as nails, they are condsiderably slower then Malawis and cannot handle their aggression, IMO.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

I personally voted for the same as the majority - No but you will never get a straight answer to this question.

This is why I asked this question.

Link: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=238010

Again not going to get a straight answer but you will see other peoples opinions on the matter.

To be frank I see Convicts, Jack Dempsey and Green Terrors mixed with Mbuna all the time. My personal opinion is, short term yes - long term no. There is too many differences in behavior, diet and water requirements to make it ideal.


----------

